# Headers on an AEG (Mk4, 8v, 2.0L)



## Mr. EüroMatt (May 9, 2007)

Okay. I'm sure I've asked this before, but my friend who lives out in California (and doesn't know a whole lot about Volkswagens) told me today that he found some headers for my car.
Here's what I have:
2000 Golf GLS, 2.0L 8v AEG & 02J manual transmission.
I'm planing on getting the Eurosport 2.5" cat-back exhaust (hidden tip).
I was wondering what everyone thinks of these headers my friend found on an EBay store.
Here are the Links:
Link 1: Link
Link 2: Link
I have looked at this Techtonics Down pipe at MJM: LINK along with their required catalytic converter.
(P.S.: My buddy says that OBX's quality has improved over the recent years, so that might be a deciding factor...)

Thanks again for the help and opinions in advance!


----------



## wishihada18t (Apr 24, 2004)

*FV-QR*

unless you supercharge your 2.0l there is no real need for a header, or 2.5" exhaust.
2.25" is fine


----------



## itsthatguyjustin (Jan 14, 2008)

I wouldn't waste my time on the headers. if anything, get cams for your 8v. i know theres stuff written about them all over the 2.0L forum. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mr. EüroMatt (May 9, 2007)

*Re: (London Dub)*

I forgot to mention that I'm dropping in a 268* cam and a supercharger.


----------



## Mr. EüroMatt (May 9, 2007)

*Re: (itsthatguyjustin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *itsthatguyjustin* »_I wouldn't waste my time on the headers. if anything, get cams for your 8v. i know theres stuff written about them all over the 2.0L forum. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

Yeah. I'm looking at getting 268* to go with the Nuespeed SC. I wanted to get the Autotech 270* but I'm not sure how they'll mesh up with the SC.
I've posted this around the different sections.


----------



## JUSTAGL (Feb 28, 2001)

*Re: (limastock)*

It doesn't look like you'll be able to run a cat with those headers.
I feel that if you put a Autotech 260 cam ($99) and get a chip you'll see better power gains. I have the neuspeed 256 cam and a PES chip and the car runs great. No check engine lights or anything. I've been toying with the idea of putting in a bigger cam. Maybe when I do the timing belt I'll throw that 260 cam in. $100 seems like a great price.
Good luck with your car. It'll last forever even if you mod it and beat on it. Mine is pushing 250,000 and I really wasn't that easy on it. It's seen it's share of track days and autoX's. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## E CODE (Feb 2, 2005)

*Re: (97JettaGLXVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *97JettaGLXVR6* »_
*I forgot to mention that I'm dropping in a 268* cam and a supercharger*.


Thats a HUGE thing to forget.... and I know its a good motor, not quite as good as the Mk3 2.0 for boosting, but pretty darned good. That is why I added the line about boosting it........
Anyway, I still stand by my 'get something done custom' remark though. I just wouldn't trust OBX when you could be laying down numbers higher than a 1.8T (or *much *higher if you boost right). You could probably find a reputable exhaust shop to fab you something for the same price of an OBX + shipping. And custom will always be better than mass produced.


----------



## dpg (Apr 15, 2009)

*Re: (London Dub)*

ive been thinking about adding headers to my 2.0 auto wagon. Not for performance reasons, but for gas mileage reasons. Headers let the motor breath a lot better. I think that with headers and the stock catback, the car would do well because your keeping the back pressure that the car needs.


----------



## dpg (Apr 15, 2009)

*Re: (dpg)*

also im not sure, but if you wanted to keep the cats, could you just go without the obx supplied cat delete pipe? and just use the headers?
I can't comment about the quality of the obx headers for the VW's but I know that many of the corvette guys are starting to run the obx headers and are real happy with em and let me tell you these guys are just as anal about quality as you guys are. 


_Modified by dpg at 7:43 AM 4-21-2009_


----------



## ll Black Blurr ll (Sep 24, 2004)

*Re: Headers on an AEG (97JettaGLXVR6)*

OEM headers flow well...It might help a little with the charger


----------



## pyroboy1850 (Jun 18, 2007)

*Re: (jettalvr41)*

from what i have been told the AEG has the highest flowing 8v manifold so i would do the supercharger, cam, exhaust and a cat less dp.
put as small of a pulley as you can find on the supercharger.
but anyways if you get the headers right a little review on it in case any more of us 2.slow guys wanna try them. maybe even a DIY on them


----------



## Golf2quick0 (Mar 28, 2008)

*Re: Headers on an AEG (97JettaGLXVR6)*

As far as I've seen, OBX is the only company that even makes a header for the 2.0 AEG anymore. SuperSprint used to make a candy sweet one, but it was $1200. 
My only issue is having the absolute assurance that it will fit without issue.
So you know, I'm also going to do a hotter cam and the S/C. That won't be all of what I do, but I'd certainly like the extra flow.


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: Headers on an AEG (ll Black Blurr ll)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ll Black Blurr ll* »_OEM headers flow well...It might help a little with the charger

X2, this is the AEG header, maybe port it out a little bit yourself, but I don't see it causing much restriction until you figure out a way to make that charger flow more.


----------



## viasevenvai (May 8, 2006)

original question: "i'm wondering what everyone thinks about these headers."
i think they look cheap. my opinion would be that if you invest in a supercharger you should be sure to invest in quality parts.
did anyone ask about opinions on the 2.0? i'd love to share that too. after smelling all the burned oil i'm pretty happy to vent about it.


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *viasevenvai* »_original question: "i'm wondering what everyone thinks about these headers."
i think they look cheap. my opinion would be that if you invest in a supercharger you should be sure to invest in quality parts.
did anyone ask about opinions on the 2.0? i'd love to share that too. after smelling all the burned oil i'm pretty happy to vent about it.


Hmmm yeah... OBX = cheap








And I hate people who flag 2.0s as oil burners, I have an AEG, the one that should have upside down piston rings and burn a crap load of oil, but I need to top up evey once in a while over my 10,000 km oil change with no more than 1L total in between oil changes.


----------



## pyroboy1850 (Jun 18, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Jay-Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jay-Bee* »_
And I hate people who flag 2.0s as oil burners, I have an AEG, the one that should have upside down piston rings and burn a crap load of oil, but I need to top up evey once in a while over my 10,000 km oil change with no more than 1L total in between oil changes.


i only burn oil when i start dogging it and take it to high rpms


----------



## TMTuned99.5Golf (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: Headers on an AEG (Jay-Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jay-Bee* »_
X2, this is the AEG header, maybe port it out a little bit yourself, but I don't see it causing much restriction until you figure out a way to make that charger flow more.


Porting work is good yes! They can be opened surprisingly a lot.









A quick not about those headers...
There are 3 bungs for O2 sensors in the whole system... I don't have my bentley handy right now but I *think* it's the BBW that has 3 02 sensors (I know I saw it somewhere but can't find for proof), otherwise, what other 8v actually has sensors to plug up all those holes?
Now is it just me but judging by the angle of the adapter to the bolt surface to the head, how the crap would it even work? Pictures are deceiving....

Otherwise I'd personally go with the TT product. You know it'll work great and it includes the cat. 


_Modified by TMTuned99.5Golf at 9:43 PM 4-21-2009_


----------



## Jettagirl66 (Jun 19, 2009)

*Re: Headers on an AEG (TMTuned99.5Golf)*

But see i have a bbw and im looking for a catless dp. so if this header will work that would be good. Is the aeg head and the bbw able to take the same header?


----------



## vdubxcrew (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: Headers on an AEG (Jettagirl66)*

BBW and AEG are the same as far as how the exhaust component line up. You just have alot to deal with as far as fitment issues with that aftermarket header. I believe the only AM header that will work on MK4 2.0 is the Techtonics one and you have to buy their cat as well. That's alot of money to spend on very little gains. You will also have to have an extra O2 bung welded in as you have the 3 sensor BBW. Stick with what some of the other guys said earlier, port the existing manifold and downpipe where the welds are restricting flow. Even if your supercharged with that mild Neuspeed charger, you will see just as good results with the ported stock vrs. expensive aftermarket hassle.


----------



## McNeil (Jan 18, 2006)

*Re: (97JettaGLXVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *97JettaGLXVR6* »_
Yeah. I'm looking at getting 268* to go with the Nuespeed SC. I wanted to get the Autotech 270* but I'm not sure how they'll mesh up with the SC.
I've posted this around the different sections. 

The autotech 270 is more boost friendly than the tt268. I took my tt268 out when I did the charger. 
Also, someone said just throw the smallest pulley on it, don't listen to that numbskull.


----------



## 2.0mkfour (Dec 7, 2011)

*heat wrap??*

Call me crazy but if you wanted some better heat dissipation you could just use heat wrap made for exhaust. With a heat wrapped ported OEM exhaust mani you should be set for your "header"


----------



## Kjheidlebaugh (Jun 9, 2011)

obx headers are not cheap made headers. idk what that guy is smoking.

welds are good and piping is nice.


----------



## mafiaman52991 (Jun 29, 2009)

ive heard alot of people say the piping of the OBX is very thin for a header and after a few years it rots out, IMO i wouldnt waste money on headers but instead just gasket match your stock manifold and call it a day save yourself some money, idk exactly the fitment between ABA and AEG headers but i know raceland sells a nice looking header system for the ABA and many people here on the tex have given it good reviews


----------



## fastinradford (Aug 3, 2010)

dual downpipe and mnifold swap from aeg

cheap from the junk yard,

great gains,

factory fitment.


----------



## Hurt (May 3, 2011)

They make "headers" for a 2.0 8v? I didn't know it was a v4! Idiots.


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

2.0mkfour said:


> Call me crazy but if you wanted some better heat dissipation you could just use heat wrap made for exhaust. With a heat wrapped ported OEM exhaust mani you should be set for your "header"


3 year old thread and you bump it with completely wrong info?

You don't wrap headers to dissipate heat, you wrap them to retain heat.

:banghead:


----------



## 02vwgolf (Oct 6, 2009)

Jay-Bee said:


> 3 year old thread and you bump it with completely wrong info?
> 
> You don't wrap headers to dissipate heat, you wrap them to retain heat.
> 
> :banghead:


He was clearly having an epiphany when he decided to bump this thread with that info:facepalm:


----------

